# H: Orks W: £, Grey Knights



## savagestructure (Feb 9, 2011)

I have the following models:

AoBr Warboss
3 Warbikers
30 Aobr Boyz, including 4 shoota's
20 Shoota's, including Rokkit Launcha (5 painted to a good standard, Goff style.
3 AoBr Deffkopta's
3 Killa Kanz, painted to a good standard

UK preferred but will do international should the right deal come along.


----------

